# Bathing "brushes"



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Do any of you have suggestions for "brushes" to use on a dog during a bath? Both Strauss and Mirada have "dirty" areas on them (under their armpits particularly) that I just cannot get clean. I rub and I scrub and I try to get the dirt off their skin, but it's never as clean as I'd like it to be.

I'd like something that could potentially do a better job than my fingers.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Try something like a curry brush? I saw some people using them in our stables with their GSDs while they were being washed. I know ut removes dead hair pretty well, not sure if it removes dirt from a dog's coat though.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

Get a jelly scrubber. They are awesome! Usually you can find them in a pet supply or TSC type of store. They have a courser side and a fine 'soft' side. They work great at getting down to the skin as well as getting all the loose dead hair out.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

AWESOME!! Thanks rntc!


----------

